# Handle& saya



## bathonuk (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys. I want to make matching sayas and handles for petty and nakiri but i cannot decide which part of wood to choose. Can you help me??

























and all elements:






Please help me to choose. My favourite is picture 4 & 5 but still can't decide. I hope that this will turn ok. It's gonna be my second handle. This is my first. What do you think guys??


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 27, 2012)

Agree with u on 4 & 5. Like the 1st handle, would have put in a spacer, but I always love those to add some extra contrast to a handle.


----------



## CanadianMan (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes 4 & 5 are the best choices. i really like your first handle, Amazing job for your first. what type of wood did you use on your first?


----------



## bathonuk (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. It is Spalted beech on the ferrule and cap and Thuya in the middle. Unfortunately yesterday i cut first slice for the saya and I have noticed that this block is cracked in many places and that those cracks are very deep and go through hole length of the block I have contacted the seller but even if he will send me new piece it won't be that great


----------



## bieniek (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks great, it really is. 

Good job


----------



## bathonuk (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I am not sure that I can post it but I feel that I have to.













Sorry but too many knifemakers screwed it up foreverybody else so images have been removed....

Here's the guidelines....
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ules-for-Posting?p=10036&viewfull=1#post10036
https://picasaweb.google.com/105172329006238409782/TwinHandlesProject#5822690701517754530
https://picasaweb.google.com/105172329006238409782/TwinHandlesProject#5822690784673697282


> 3. Do not post finished knives
> 3a. Do not post finished re-handles
> 3b. Do not post any finished or complete project of any kind what so ever




Dave Martellhttps://picasaweb.google.com/105172329006238409782/TwinHandlesProject#5822691229634752578


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 17, 2012)

Those are great looking together.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 17, 2012)

Really great Job on the 2 handles. As long as you don't offer you goods for sale you should be able to post pictures of your work.


----------

